# Want to build a timber frame house in Cork



## Importer (31 Jan 2010)

Now here's my challenge.................

I want to build a good quality timberframe house in Cork City and I'm looking for suggestions and recommendations on how to go about it.

Now, I've seen plenty of timber frame houses being constructed in Ireand and to say the least, I have not been impressed so far...........

My worry is not with the timber frame manufacturers per se, I think there are some very competent companies out there such as Cygnum and Century homes, however it seems that there is a lack of knowledge among plumbers and Electricians in this country how to work with timber frame.
I need to be confident that the bathrooms have been properly sealed (essential in a timber frame house) to a very high standard using techniques employed elsewhere in places like Germany Sweden Austria Finland etc Any new homes I have visited in Ireland  recently are riddled with water leaks.

I need to be sure that the electricians understand about mechanical heat exchangers and also that the wiring meets all new technology standards.

I need to be sure that the house will achieve A grade energy rating when completed.

I need to be sure that the materials used and the general workmanship is top quality.

The nearest I have seen to what I want is the German Frame companies
such as Hanse Haus, Huf Haus etc but these appear to be prohibitively expensive. Now Dont get me wrong, I am willing to pay above the odds for a quality job.

So Ideally what I'm looking for is a competent contractor in the Cork area 
that can handle the project from A to Z to a very high standard. 
Ideally the contractor will have over seas experience in timber frame construction and ideally would be a qualified architect or engineer.

Any suggestions or ideas would be gratefully received especially from qualified persons in the construction industry in Ireland

Many thanks and keep up the good work


----------



## spanner_man (2 Feb 2010)

check out www.ecotimberframe.ie


----------

